
The Sail ISA Specification Language - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/rems-project/sail
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"Sail is currently being used for ARM, RISC-V, MIPS, CHERI-MIPS, IBM Power,
and x86 models, variously ranging from full definitions to core user-mode
fragments, and either here or in separate repositories..."

"Given a Sail definition, the tool will type-check it and _generate executable
emulators, in C and OCaml_ , theorem-prover definitions for Isabelle, HOL4,
and Coq, and definitions to integrate with our RMEM tool for concurrency
semantics. This is all work in progress, and some theorem-prover definitions
do not yet work for the more complex models..."

